# Game bird farm



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Would you guys mind listing off some local game bird farms? Phone numbers and websites would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Hatt's Ranch near Green River is the only one I recommend. I have heard good things about Hicken's Chicken's in Pleasant Valley except for a shady guide named TAK. Are those local enough?


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

What do you consider local?


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Within a few hours of Utah County, don't mind driving a little if its a good one. I'll look into those Huge, thanks.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Diamond Ranch in Syracuse is a good one. Let the Good Times Fly near Tremonton has excellent birds and some of the best grounds in the state. You can't go wrong with Hickens. Of course we have already talked about Wasatch Wing and Clay being one of the best as well.

I think the pricing is going to be close to the same at all the clubs.


----------



## wirehair (Aug 2, 2010)

4 mile in Nephi is close. 225.00 for a membership. That gives you 10 birds. www.4milehuntingclub.com


----------



## Tylert (Aug 6, 2008)

4 mile is the best game bird farm around! tons of differnt places to hunt. Fields, river botoms and great prices as well. Give earl a call and he will treat you right.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Thanks for the info


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

If you dont mind the drive. Try http://www.huntwesternskys.com. Or http://www.whitesranch.com
Both are great but located in northern Utah.


----------

